# Back on the lathe.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been a while...but still got the touch.. Replenishing inventory after auction prizes to DCAVA and Chickenboy

Majestic turned from a nice stick of Black and White Texas Ebony

Really feels good to have sawdust in my lungs again....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That wood is beautiful!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice pen. Great to see you turning again.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Certainly haven't lost the touch. Great work as always.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Well Done Sir!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well done. Nothing finer than a handmade one of a kind item.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great work as usual!! Glad to see you are still at it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to see ya back at it... As always you make some awesome pens and this one is no exception to the rule!! Beautiful Mate!!!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome craftsmanship on these fine pens Tortuga makes, the one he sent me is exquisite!!

That pen made of Ebano looks great as well!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Slammin

Nice job and glad you are turing.


----------

